# botanical colors, some are good but beware of chlorophyll!!



## green soap (Sep 10, 2011)

<a><img></a>

Soap made with inserts (embeds), all colored using 'natural' or plant based colorants.  

Photo credits to DH, who enjoys my soap and keeps asking for eucalyptus scents.

Since this is only my second post, let's see how this goes....and I'll post more.


----------



## green soap (Sep 10, 2011)

OK, let's try again:







[/url]
soap embeds inserts3 by rosetalleo, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## KylieO (Sep 10, 2011)

i can't see your pic, it tells me it's set to private


----------



## green soap (Sep 10, 2011)

this is an improvement, you click in the link and the photo appears.  

I would like to post the photos here directly though.  Let me try again with another one:

<a><img></a>


will this work?


----------



## green soap (Sep 10, 2011)

[/url]
natural colored embeds1 by rosetalleo, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 10, 2011)

Errm...why beware chlorophyll?


----------



## green soap (Sep 10, 2011)

I had really bad DOS problems when using chlorophyll.


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 10, 2011)

green soap said:
			
		

> I had really bad DOS problems when using chlorophyll.



Thank you green soap , sorry about the DOS


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 11, 2011)

Woah...what did you use to get that gorgeous royal blue?  Really nice colors!!


----------



## green soap (Sep 11, 2011)

bakingnana, the royal blue, or midnight blue was obtained with a teaspoon of indigo disolved in the lye water.  All my measurements are for a Kg of oils or a 'duck' of soap, which is what I make and the size molds I use. The base oils were Soy and coconut oils.  Soy does add a tan pinkish hue.

The color of the soap with inserts (the part that is not inserts) I got by blending blue and yellow.  The blue I got from 1/8 tsp indigo (for 1 kg weight oils) and the yellow by using 5% of my oil as yellow coconut oil, made yellow from beta carotene.  The base oils were OO and CO. Another time I used the exact combination but using SO instead of the OO and I got a celadon green color, rather than the aqua color I get with pomace.  Both are beautiful to me.

The green (forest green?) shown in the picture with the soap strips was obtained with a mix of chlorophyll and instant green tea.  I also added rosemary EO, and for this one I only used 1 teaspoon of the liquid chlorophyll (as can be purchased in the health food stores). Also, I did not gell that soap.  The result was that it lasted the longest before getting the DOS.  I think this was a combination of not gelling, using very little chlorophyll and the anti oxidant effects from the rosemary oil.  I am doing a shelf-life test on all my soaps and this one is still OK after 3 months, let's see if it makes it to 6 months.  Even if it does, I won't use this colorant again.

However, when I used a good amount of chlorophyll (1 to 2 tablespoons per duck of soap) I got the DOS rather quickly (within 3-4 weeks).  This was a lot worse (the soap went bad more quickly) If I gelled the soap, and the worse was at the highest gelling temperature.  This was really obvious, since I do make the soaps with inserts and I knew which strips had gelled at higher temperatures and which had more or less chlorophyll.

Chlorophyll gave a beautiful green color, was easy to use, and this is why I used it at first.  I will never use it again, I learned my lesson.  It is the manganese molecule in the chlorophyll which apparently wreaks havoc with the residual superfatting oils.  I wanted to post this here as a warning, since I had to discard a lot of soap, which is not good news for anyone.  

In any case, using a combination of different amounts of indigo and beta carotene (from the coconut oil used to make pop corn) I can get any shade of green I want.  I just made one that looks like my tuscan kale!  (eucalyptus green?)

I would post more pictures, but need to figure out how to get them to post here directly, the linked ones are not as user friendly.


----------



## green soap (Sep 11, 2011)

Let me try posting again (after reading about it in the FAQ here)







oh well, no luck yet.


----------



## green soap (Sep 11, 2011)

[/url]
two types of soap curing by rosetalleo, on Flickr[/img]

Two of my infused soaps curing.  Lemon-rose hips (colored with infused rose hips and 1 tbs tomato paste (per duck) and my infused garden blend with 1/4 tsp indigo.  Garden blend was infused with rose, lemon verbena, borage flowers, sage flowers and rosemary.  Without the indigo it would have been a very light sage green.

It looks like I can post pictures now.  I use Flickr, so I had to find the right settings for posting on message boards.


----------



## Soaplady22 (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice colors!! Indigo, eh? I'll have to look into that one.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful colors! It's generous of you to share your results with everyone on the forum. I appreciate it and I'd like to try infusing oils or adding colorants to the lye water.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 12, 2011)

How cool.  I'm sorry about the DOS.   :cry:   I have a question -- I read somewhere (who knows where, and I wasn't really paying attention to it at the time!) that there were health concerns with Indigo and Alkanet.  Is there anything to that?  Sounds like you know your colorants pretty well!


----------



## debbism (Sep 12, 2011)

I cannot speak for alkanet but as for indigo, it is pretty safe as far as I know.  I have used indigo for dyeing hair and have never once heard about any hazards regarding health.  I can only guess that when it is used as a dye, any fixative mixed in might lend to precautions.  In using indigo, you need such a tiny amount too.

Like I said i am not familiar with alkanet - only ratanjot BUT with both alkanet and ratanjot, you are using so very little of it....in an infusion I only use 5-15% of total oils and you don't need all that much to infused either.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 12, 2011)

How funny.  I have a blog post coming up about using Chlorophyllin from Camden-Grey and major dos/rancid soap.  I made a batch and split it.  Part colored with chlorophyllin and part not.  The plain part is fine.  The part colored with the Chlorophyllin is NASTY.

http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oil ... yllin.html

I'll send them an email tomorrow and let them know.  I'm waiting for it to get really bad so I can get some good pics for blog.  lol


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 12, 2011)

I had my only DOS so far on a batch with chlorophyl from TKB.  It was a three color layer and only the green layer got the funk.  It is fun to see how bad they get.  I should post a pic for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 13, 2011)

debbism said:
			
		

> I cannot speak for alkanet but as for indigo, it is pretty safe as far as I know.  I have used indigo for dyeing hair and have never once heard about any hazards regarding health.  I can only guess that when it is used as a dye, any fixative mixed in might lend to precautions.  In using indigo, you need such a tiny amount too.
> 
> Like I said i am not familiar with alkanet - only ratanjot BUT with both alkanet and ratanjot, you are using so very little of it....in an infusion I only use 5-15% of total oils and you don't need all that much to infused either.



That makes sense.  This has been a facinating thread!  I'm grateful for this information.


----------



## soapopera (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you think the reason why chlorophyll batches DOS faster because of the iron content in it?

After seeing how Indigo can be incorporated into a yellow base colourant to get green, I'm so tempted to try it. I'm going to go hunt for some beta carotene capsules.

However my experience with Indigo/Woad (I'm not sure) was not that interesting. It just came out like denim blue and if I don't put a grey soap next to it, it looks grey by itself. Mine in time, the sides turned slightly purplish pinkish (maybe from soap becomes less alkaline?).


----------



## agriffin (Sep 13, 2011)

I think it's because of the copper.


----------



## soapopera (Sep 13, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I think it's because of the copper.



I saw these info about DOS in the Cavemen site. Was there updated info that I had left out?

Metal Contamination
• EDTA seems to work by sequestering metals
• Calcium and Iron reduce shelf life
• Copper has no effect on shelf life
• Use distilled water if your tap water is high in Calcium or Iron
• Calcium and Iron may be present in oils or lyes


----------



## green soap (Sep 13, 2011)

Hazel, you are welcome!  I have been lurking a learning for a while, glad to contribute something.  At the very least I wanted to warn people about the chlorophyll.

I only had one success adding color from infusions, but a couple of very nice results adding scent.  I will start an infused oil thread.  I only tried six combinations so far but plan on doing more.  I am also very curious about what other folks are doing with infusions.

Bakingnana, as Debbism points out, indigo is used in hair dye, and even in Celtic body paintings.  It is also the dye that makes blue jeans blue.  Most of us have been wearing jeans all our lives.  I still would not ingest it though!  I have no experience with alkanet, woad or the other blue/purple natural dyes.  I basically just wanted my green soap back! Indigo is working well so far, and it is cheap because you need so little of it.  I ordered some lavender EO though, so achieving purple or lavender color would be nice.  Not sure how I will do that yet.

Agriffin and Prairiecraft.  I could not bring myself to take pictures of the big DOS mess.  I just tossed them all away.  I hated how they made my soap curing room smell rancid.  I have now distanced myself emotionally from it, and I saw the first little orange spot on the green soap I have left that had chlorophyll (but less of it and also had some rosemary).  I will take some pictures and get over myself.  I am very curious to see your pictures.  Sorry that you two had to go trough that, and thanks for posting.  

Rosa (green soap)


----------



## Fragola (Sep 13, 2011)

I am curious,  how soon do the DOS emerge ?


----------



## green soap (Sep 13, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chlorophyll

There is a Magnesium ion in the center of the chlorophyll molecule, apparently this is the culprit (scroll down the wikipedia article)  I don't have the chemical reaction details, but somehow gelling accelerates this reaction.  I mean the reaction by which the Mg in the chlorophyll breaks down the oils and causes rancidity.  Also, rosemary OR seems to suppress it, or at least slow it down.

Soapopera (love the name!) maybe it is your base oils that are adding an unwanted color, and you get a graying effect from it.  Maybe your source of indigo?  I use pre-reduced indigo crystals.  Also be sure you add the indigo to the lye water, not to the oils.  

I'll post a picture showing how the base oil affected the green/blue color in a couple of soap batches.


----------



## green soap (Sep 13, 2011)

[/url]
soap inserts2 by rosetalleo, on Flickr[/img]

In this picture you can see four of the soaps have a lighter background (the part of the soap which is not inserts/embeds).  I used a tiny amount of colorant and got either aqua or celadon green.  The amount and type of colorant was the same, the base oils were different.


----------



## green soap (Sep 13, 2011)

Fragola said:
			
		

> I am curious,  how soon do the DOS emerge ?



In my experience anytime from as early as 3 weeks to my recently discovered DOS three months after I made the soap.  I noticed that how soon the DOS formed and how bad it was depended on the amount of chlorophyll I used, gelling or not gelling, and the gelling temperature.  The higher T the worse, the more chlorophyll the worse.   

It sounds like Prairiecraft and Agriffin noticed the DOS rather quickly.  Both are very bad, the three months one is worse since it could end up happening inadvertently to a soap you might have gifted (or sold).


----------



## soapopera (Sep 13, 2011)

My blue colourant is in a blue powder form. I mixed it into the lye solution. I'll try and upload some pix and the ratio I mixed it in. I reckon the base oils does effect colour. I was using Olive, Palm, Coconut and Castor.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 14, 2011)

This is fascinating - thank you.  I have some chlorophyll that I was planning on using for colouring - I won't now.  Thank you so much for sharing this information.

Now I need to go hunting for some indigo....


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 14, 2011)

Another question on Indigo - Any problems with a strong color staining wash cloths or towels?  I can't get over the royal blue and I'm dying (no pun intended) to try it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

They are beautiful! I especially like the photo of all the soaps lined up by color, very nicely done.


----------



## green soap (Sep 14, 2011)

soapopera said:
			
		

> My blue colourant is in a blue powder form. I mixed it into the lye solution. I'll try and upload some pix and the ratio I mixed it in. I reckon the base oils does effect colour. I was using Olive, Palm, Coconut and Castor.



Olive, palm and coconut should not add much color at all.  I have not used Castor yet, so perhaps someone will chime in on wether or not it adds a color.  



> This is fascinating - thank you. I have some chlorophyll that I was planning on using for colouring - I won't now. Thank you so much for sharing this information.
> 
> Now I need to go hunting for some indigo....



Very glad to be able to help!  By the way, chlorophyll makes a very nice dye for fabrics, beautiful color and no rancidity problems there...

As far as the indigo what I did was get the little sampler size wich came in a tie dye kit.  I got it from amazon.com since I was already ordering other stuff and the shipping was free.  I did not want to buy a large amount before deciding if I liked it.  



> Another question on Indigo - Any problems with a strong color staining wash cloths or towels? I can't get over the royal blue and I'm dying (no pun intended) to try it!



Looking at the picture with the soap strips, two are blue and then one towards the center is a very dark green/brown.  Both these soaps had a whole teaspoon of indigo crystals added to the lye water (per Kg of soap oils).  That was my first time using indigo and I felt I used way too much. I did not intend to make a soap the color of new blue jeans, but they work so nicely used as inserts.  Hey, I thought natural colorants were subtle.....LOL.   I was concerned about lather discoloration, but it turns out the lather is white in both of them.  The indigo had its own smell while curing, but the smell is all gone, now the soaps just smell like eucalyptus.  

Oh, in case you wonder about the other colorant, I used 30% of my oil as beta carotene colored CO.  That is for the really dark strip near the middle.  



> They are beautiful! I especially like the photo of all the soaps lined up by color, very nicely done.



thank you tikibarsoap!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 14, 2011)

I use castor in every batch and it doesn't discolor in my recipe.


----------



## musiccitysuds (Sep 15, 2011)

I think a lot of what some people think is DOS in chlorophyll soaps is actually oxidation. It's really hard to find a natural green colorant that doesn't oxidize over time. (Believe me, I've looked.) When I've used chlorophyll I've noticed that the soaps will turn brown where the chlorophyll is reacting with air, but don't get other signs of DOS like that funky smell. If you cut the soap, the parts that haven't yet reacted with oxygen are still green. The soaps (in my experience) are still safe to use, just not very pretty. 

As far as natural green colorants, give moringa leaf powder a try. It's more of an army green, but it does seem to hold its color more than sage, wheat grass powder, or chlorophyll. HTH


----------



## agriffin (Sep 15, 2011)

Nope.  Mine is DOS.  Disgusting nasty stank.


----------



## carebear (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL. Amanda know DOS when she sees it!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 3, 2011)

greensoap, thanks for sharing with us; indigo is something I am now looking forward to trying with high anticipation. Beautiful work!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 11, 2011)

GreenSoap - new question for you.  I found an indigo but it is being sold as black henna - is that the same thing?

TIA - your help is so appreciated...


----------



## paillo (Oct 14, 2011)

that indigo blue is gorgeous! does it hold its color over time? and yes, thanks so much for sharing!

have you had any success with woad powder? i made some that was a lovely sky-blue color and is now curing to a dowdy light blue-gray color, yuckaroo, and i had such high hopes for it


----------



## green soap (Nov 6, 2011)

Lindy said:
			
		

> GreenSoap - new question for you.  I found an indigo but it is being sold as black henna - is that the same thing?
> 
> TIA - your help is so appreciated...



Sorry for the late response, I was out of the country away from my computer and soaps for a while.

I don't know if black henna is the same.  I would try some in a small batch just because I like to experiment. 

The indigo I used works very well.  It is called pre-reduced indigo crystals, and the supplier is Dharma Trading company.  They sell different dies for coloring fabric, that particular one also works very well for soap.  I am sure there are other indigo supplier, and I would love to find others, that one is the one I used and it worked.


----------



## green soap (Nov 6, 2011)

paillo said:
			
		

> that indigo blue is gorgeous! does it hold its color over time? and yes, thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> have you had any success with woad powder? i made some that was a lovely sky-blue color and is now curing to a dowdy light blue-gray color, yuckaroo, and i had such high hopes for it



Thank you, it is a nice blue, isn't?  The color seems to hold just fine so far.  I have not noticed any discoloration or decrease in the color intensity.  This goes for the dark blue, and the lighter shades as well.  I am keeping samples of all my soaps for shelf life tests, so I will check again in a few months and report if I notice any fading.

I have never used woad powder, but recently I have experimented a bit with both alkanet and madder root infusions.  I am very pleased with both of those.  I will post the results separately and start another thread.


----------



## green soap (Jun 30, 2013)

I have wondered if the green color from comfrey infusions, ground parsley, infused nettles is from chlorophyll?  does anyone know?

In any case, I bumped this thread because I am seeing a lot of reference to using chlorophyll, this innocent looking liquid one can find in the health food store.  Beware!

Just warning folks again.  When I used a TBS PPO I did get a beautiful emerald-grass green, and I got DOS before the soaps had time to cure!  the time it took for DOS to develop was strongly correlated with the amount of chlorophyl I used.  If I gelled the soaps with the chlorophyll this seemed to speed up the onset of DOS.  I still have the soaps I made with the same ingredients and without using chlorophyll.  They are very plain simple soaps but they are still good (no DOS).  I can correlate DOS to using chlorophyll without any doubt in my mind.  Not the only thing that accelerates DOS of course.

It is possible to get the same beautiful green with indigo and annatto or beta carotene.  Woad is another blue colorant that I am eager to try, I want to grow the plant!

I have been looking for pictures of the DOS rancidity mess but cannot find them so I'll post again if I do find them.


----------



## robtr31 (Jun 30, 2013)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...25CC7CFD4D2CC3DAD3DCC17F1467&selectedIndex=11


----------



## hlee (Jul 1, 2013)

I can confirm chlorophyll will cause your soap to go bad and I am so glad to see this as I have been wondering about it for months.
I used it for my second batch of CP and it looked great for about a month.
After that the green started turning brownish and about a week later I had to throw it all out, it smelled like a deep fryer.
I didn't think it was DOS because it didn't look like the pictures I had seen of DOS and being inexperienced I have always wondered what it was I did wrong with that soap.
I did suspect the chlorophyll  and now I feel better knowing that is  likely what happened .


----------



## green soap (Jul 2, 2013)

robtr31 said:


> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...25CC7CFD4D2CC3DAD3DCC17F1467&selectedIndex=11



Mine looked a lot worse than this.  The green turned brown or mustard color all over, and the rancid smell was overpowering.  It was like DOS on steroids.


----------



## green soap (Jul 2, 2013)

hlee said:


> I can confirm chlorophyll will cause your soap to go bad and I am so glad to see this as I have been wondering about it for months.
> I used it for my second batch of CP and it looked great for about a month.
> After that the green started turning brownish and about a week later I had to throw it all out, it smelled like a deep fryer.
> I didn't think it was DOS because it didn't look like the pictures I had seen of DOS and being inexperienced I have always wondered what it was I did wrong with that soap.
> I did suspect the chlorophyll  and now I feel better knowing that is  likely what happened .



I have seen both types of DOS.  Maybe this chlorophyll induced effect should be called accelerated rancidity since it was an overall thing, rather than spots.  I have seen the more benign, slower moving type DOS too, and that one does gets the yellow spots.  More of a rusty orange or brown sometimes.


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 26, 2013)

Hmmmm, that very strange and interesting what are you saying. And new to me. I'm using chlorophyll like crazy in my soaps, and I got DOS once, when I had used to big percentage of some oil – don’t remember now, hemp oil maybe. I left it to cure on full day light spot in summer (how clewer), and I got DOS. 
Anyone else had bad experience with chlorophyll?

Edit:To make sure that I’m not making here a falls claims, here are the pics of my 1,5 years old soap scraps. They look bit more pale than on the picture, but after that time I still consider that for good looking green color. All other colors from other scraps I’ve made at that time, are long time bleached out, only green stayed  green. I think it depend on what kind of oils are you using, what kind of chlorophyll is in your soaps


----------



## green soap (Sep 26, 2013)

For those first soaps I used a large % of soft oils, but did not see any problems unless I also used chlorophyll.

However, I am sure it is a function of how much you use, and what fatty acid profile your oil blend has.  Chloropphyll might not cause rancidity if you use all coconut oil for example.  Or if you have some soft oils but you used only a tiny bit of the chlorophyll.  All I am saying is that it will accelerate rancidity.  In some cases this will be a small effect, and if you have zero linoleic and or linolenic fatty acids in your blend, your soap might be good for a while.  The way I look at it is that since there are other ways to get green that will not endanger the shelf life of your soap, why risk it?

Your picture does not look very dark green, so I am guessing you used a lot less than I did.  I used the liquid chlorophyll sold in health food stores (as a food supplement).

Here is an picture of two soaps, one colored with chlorophyll and one using indigo and beta carotene.  They were made the same way using the same oils.  The one without chlorophyll lasted a long time, the one with it died of DOS (or rancidity) in a few weeks.

OK, for some reason I can't post the picture.  Will try again in a little while.


----------



## green soap (Sep 26, 2013)

The stamped soap on the right was colored with chlorophyll, the one on the left had indigo and beta carotene.  Both colors are definitely green.  As I mentioned earlier in this thread, you can get many shades of green by varying the relative concentrations of beta carotene (or infused annatto) and indigo.


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Green Soap! I use a lot of more Chl. just didn’t had any other sample! O well we all have our ways to achieve what we want  And I find it good so  Thanks again for explanation, I will look deeper into my oils which I’ve used in my green soaps.

Indigo and beta carotene- brilliant idea!


----------



## green soap (Sep 28, 2013)

I have been asked about my indigo supplier.  The information is buried in this thread.  I have been giving amounts to use based on the indigo I have.  It is partly pre-reduced, which explains its effectiveness.

I also want to mention I crush the crystals before dissolving in the water, otherwise you might get blue clumps.  After it is dissolved, the lye goes in.  If you put the lye in first and then the indigo it will not work (not color).

http://www.jacquardproducts.com/indigo.html

the above site is the product manufacturer, they describe the products best.  You cannot get it from them directly, but can contact them for distributors.  The distributor I used:

http://www.dharmatrading.com/dyes/pre-reduced-indigo-crystals.html?lnav=dyes.html

I have observed some of my indigo colored soaps for over a year and see no fading with this product.  If anything, less is more.  A little goes a very long way.  Yesterday I used 1/8 tsp in a 2 lb loaf.  It is the color of jeans when they just start to fade.  Plenty blue, but not enough to produce colored lather.


----------



## soap_rat (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you, Green Soap!  I've read this whole thread, but quite awhile ago, making notes.  I'm sorry I didn't recall that your supplier was named in here.

For anyone using indigo from Soapmaking Resource, you will want to double or triple what Green Soap uses.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 20, 2014)

@green soap
I know this is an old thread but did your blue's hold up?
Just thinking I may want to order some of the indigo.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## green soap (Feb 21, 2014)

yes, the indigo color keeps very well, it fades a bit in goat milk soaps but stays blue (or green) for other (non milk) soaps very well.  I bought 8 oz from Dharma trading co, which will last for my whole life, even if it is a long one.


----------



## kaliquen (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for this post...I recently made some soap with a drop swirl colored with chlorophyll and it's doing some pretty funky stuff.  Still smells good but not so pretty anymore.  I couldn't figure out what was going on, but no I'll know not to use it again!


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 21, 2014)

green soap said:


> yes, the indigo color keeps very well, it fades a bit in goat milk soaps but stays blue (or green) for other (non milk) soaps very well.  I bought 8 oz from Dharma trading co, which will last for my whole life, even if it is a long one.



Thank you.
I'm ordering 2 of the .75 oz.  
8 oz is a lot for the amounts we'll use each time.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 21, 2014)

Hmmm. I have a storebought soap colored with chlorophyll... I wonder how they got it to behave? Maybe adding it later in the process, after all of the oils had saponified?


----------



## green soap (Feb 21, 2014)

If the soap has a lot of saturated fats chlorophyll will speed up rancidity, but it could still be a long time - for example a sea salt soap with 100% coconut oil would probably stay good for months.  Also, adding rosemary oleo extract will counter - to some extent -  the effects of the chlorophyll.


----------



## seven (Feb 22, 2014)

FlybyStardancer said:


> Hmmm. I have a storebought soap colored with chlorophyll... I wonder how they got it to behave? Maybe adding it later in the process, after all of the oils had saponified?



just a guess, but it's possible that the soap was french milled. that way the chlorophyl was added long after the saponification has finished.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 22, 2014)

seven said:


> just a guess, but it's possible that the soap was french milled. that way the chlorophyl was added long after the saponification has finished.



Well, they claim it's "triple milled", not sure if that's the same as french milled. And that is why I suggested they added it after saponification had occurred.  It makes me wonder if adding tricky colorants to HP after the cook would help. *eyes some beetroot she bought before she realized the color didn't last in cp soap*


----------



## seven (Feb 22, 2014)

FlybyStardancer said:


> Well, they claim it's "triple milled", not sure if that's the same as french milled. And that is why I suggested they added it after saponification had occurred.  It makes me wonder if adding tricky colorants to HP after the cook would help. *eyes some beetroot she bought before she realized the color didn't last in cp soap*



french milled and triple milled are basically the same. my understanding is that this soap goes thru some sort of a rolling machine three times till it becomes a paste consistency. the paste then put into molds. that's why it's very smooth at the end. 

it made sense then if it's a triple milled soap. the colorant must be added afterwards, where there was no active lye involved.


----------

